# look at the crests!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

taken after they were settling down from a nightfight (theyre both perfectly fine  )


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Hahahahaha! So cuuttee!!

My Jerry has her crest down all the time except for when she is startled  Skye has it up all the time except for the time i give her head scritches (with my nose! she dislikes hands near her face!) and the time she eats. She tends to disapprove everything, too! :wacko:

I am glad they are good after the night fright.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out those heads! Gorgeous birds as usual, DallyTsuka!!


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

my male cockatiel has the same crest to!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All my boys have pretty impressive crests, especially Kirk! Poor Al was plucked, but she's feathering in most of the back of her head..but she only had like 4 crest feathers. 

Beautiful crests on beautiful birds!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunning crests! They're such good models.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka's looks so silly when he molts lol


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

They are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful crests


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are beautiful!!X x


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahah i really enjoy Tsuka and Dallys crests


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What pretty crests!


----------

